# Amtrak PD- South Station



## Gizzard Burger

hey, long time no post but i thought i'd come here with a question. anyone know about the amtrak pd? i see them at south station, didnt want to bother them while working, but it seemed like an interesting job. is it hard to get on? there isnt much info on amtrak's site. anyone know what the job is like day to day?


----------



## kwflatbed

Try searching MC:

http://www.masscops.com/f100/amtrak-police-63330/


----------



## niteowl1970

Gizzard Burger said:


> anyone know what the job is like day to day?


I think it's safe to say that it includes high visibility posts and patrols.

Amtrak security is visibly on track - USATODAY.com

View attachment 2747


View attachment 2748


View attachment 2749


----------



## Irishpride

Back when I was laid off (2009) I applied to Amtrak PD in Boston. At the time there was not a vacancy posting on their website so I just mailed a resume and cover letter to their HR office on Summer St. Keep in mind that all APD postings state they are looking for 60 college credits and prefer LE experience. A few months later I got an invite for their PAT. The standards for the PAT are the Cooper Test but at the 50-60 year old bracket (very easy). I then took a written exam, psych test, and board interview.

During the interview I learned that the job in Boston is 50% fixed post and 50% riding the trains in your coverage area. Amtrak does not own any property at South Station except the track, so anything that happens at the station is handled by Transit PD. I also know that if you apply in Boston you are also considered for CT and RI positions (it's all the same district). 

I think the pay was in the mid $40k range, but if you have previous LE experience than you get credited it on the pay steps. To get a full pension you have to work for 30 years and you cannot collect until you are 60. All applicants who are not already academy graduates go to FLETC in GA for the basic police program. Also although they are a quasi government agency, you are not considered a federal employee. Amtrak PO's are covered under Hr 218 do they can carry concealed anywhere in the country on their police ID.

As I was going though the process I talked to a couple of officers and their biggest complaint seemed to be boredom. I ended up removing my name form the process when I got recalled by my PD. Any other questions let me know


----------



## HuskyH-2

Providence and Boston had an opening for 1 officer respectively. I applied in about February and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## CJIS

I have applied in the past never heard anything either


----------



## a76589

I spoke to a couple Amtrak officers in Philadelphia at the 30th Street Station a while back. One seemed like he couldn't hate his job more. The other, a sergeant, seemed like a great guy. He said they remain very busy in the area. As far as I know, Amtrak leases South Station from the MBTA. I would think Amtrak PD has full juristiction and abaility to enforce laws anywhere in the station.


----------



## Guest

a76589 said:


> As far as I know, Amtrak leases South Station from the MBTA. I would think Amtrak PD has full juristiction and abaility to enforce laws anywhere in the station.


Posted above by IrishPride;



> Amtrak does not own any property at South Station except the track, so anything that happens at the station is handled by Transit PD.


----------



## cheezsta

Amtrak does not own any property at South Station except the track, so anything that happens at the station is handled by Transit PD.

This is not true, Amtrak does handle situations in the station, its shared jurisdiction and the T Police is rarely there so Amtrak does handle plenty of situations in the station. The T Police and Amtrak do work farely well together and Amtrak has dealt with plenty of situations that have taken place on T trains and property.

The job itself its what you make of it. In all honesty you can be as busy as you want to be or slack as much as you want really its up to you. The job does require you you ride trains and there are some semi fixed post because you could leave your post to back other officers up. A fix post would be considered an assignement to stay in the station but your not stuck at a booth or anything you just do foot patrol around the station. There are patrol assignments as well were you cover about 30 to 40 miles or track and yes you do bump into shit while your out there. If anyone has any questions feel fre to inbox me.​


----------



## cheezsta

mtc said:


> I have yet to hear an Amtrak officer respond to a call anywhere in the Metro Boston Area and I've been playing this game for 13+ years.
> 
> Whenever we have an incident on the tracks we call Conrail or Transit to stop trains (and join the fun)
> 
> Well, unless that female with no concept of what she's doing answers at Transit - then we call them on BAPERN.


Really well thats sad to hear because I have yet to meet a Conrail cop. Depends what part of the state your in Amtrak covers from Boston headed south to NY, there are tracks that Amtrak travel on like the ones headed north and west but there just arent enough Officers to cover those and thats were the T Police come in and help out. Amtrak focus is on its money make the Northeast Corridor


----------



## Kilvinsky

I've listened to Amtrak on my little scanner on numerous occassions and they don't seem overly busy, but things DO happen. I mostly have listened overnight and hear them locking up the stations (128 mostly) but again, things DO happen.

Yeah, I listen to a scanner. SO WHAT?!?  There's still a little bit of the eager kid in me and I like that...as old as I am, immaturity will never go away.


----------



## cheezsta

.
Yea the midnight shift is definitely nor overly busy, but true things do happen, Amtrak Boston does cover from Boston to Mansfield. Not many trains traveling at late hrs so yes the workload is less. Day shift and evenings are a different story a lot busier and more Officers on. The primary focus is to protect the railroad and its passengers and the admin. are all about counterterrorism. I only came on here to clarify that Amtrak does have jurisdiction at South Station and if anyone looking to get on wanted a little insight on the job they can pm me.


----------



## Macop

Who cares what happens, were all cops.


----------

